# St Peters Mortuary - Feb 2014



## alextrigg (Feb 10, 2014)

Hey all,

New member with this being my first post. I know this location has been posted about a few times so I won't go into all the background details.

Went on a cold sunday with a couple friends, didn't see anybody around so we could take our time to explore this (its only small). This is just a few of the pictures I got while we were there, not the greatest of photos but it was my first visit to anything like this so hoping to improve slowly..





















































Cheers, Alex


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Feb 10, 2014)

nice job!, good to see this place again. thanks for sharing

never have i done an explore where i felt the need to have piping hot shower after, like with this place.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Feb 11, 2014)

Nice first explore mate! Im jealous as i want to see this place!


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 11, 2014)

Awesome first report! 
Fantastic pics, cheers for sharing!


----------



## cheesecrisps (Feb 11, 2014)

Great first report well done you nice pics.


----------



## MrDan (Feb 11, 2014)

A great place to begin lots of adventures hopefully


----------



## alextrigg (Feb 11, 2014)

Cheers for the comments, I'll try get more stuff up whenever its possible.


----------



## LittleOz (Feb 11, 2014)

Cool location for a first report, nicely done. Good to see it's back open again.


----------



## skankypants (Feb 11, 2014)

Well done pal..


----------



## Pilot (Feb 12, 2014)

Ah, what an interesting place. I've been in some mortuaries during my service career - when they are working, they are far less daunting places than one may imagine. I liked the shot of the board for organ weights. And three tables? I would imagine this was a busy place in its time.


----------



## old goat (Feb 13, 2014)

Great post,Thanks.


----------



## alextrigg (Feb 13, 2014)

from what I've heard the reason they abandoned it is because they built a new bigger one, due to this one being too small. so the new one must be pretty crazy haha


----------



## ExplorerAnt (Feb 20, 2014)

Very nice. thinking off adding to my wish list to visit.


----------



## Pilot (Feb 20, 2014)

*Built a bigger one.*



alextrigg said:


> from what I've heard the reason they abandoned it is because they built a new bigger one, due to this one being too small. so the new one must be pretty crazy haha



As I said, I have had to visit mortuaries during my service career, and some of them were quite large. Always purposeful and well-run. I suppose centralization works as an efficiency somewhere along the line, although I dont think the dead care that much. I've seen mortuaries were the staff all knew each other so well there was never a wasted movement and the work proceeded at a very rapid pace. (Children aside - there was never any rush with children as I recall). Still - this is a great report, and thank you for doing it so well.


----------

